# Has anyone heard of Vintage Farms in Walpole , Mass?



## Peetle's Mom (Sep 1, 2012)

like the subject line says, has anyone heard of Vintage Farm in Walpole, Mass, and/or had any experience they could share with me, either privately or here? I have only seen a small bit about VF on the net; I'm wondering if there's more someone else might know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I just went to her web-site and though her puppies are really cute, it looks like she is a BYB. She has no mention of showing or pedigree listings.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I never even heard of Walpole, MA. Sorry, couldn't resist.
xoxox


----------



## MissV (Jan 13, 2013)

We purchased our baby from Vintage Farms (Tanya) and he is the most beautiful, smart, well behaved, incredibly lovable pet I have ever owned. Our vet who specializes in the Maltese breed can't say enough about how impressed he is with our Brinkley. I highly recommend Vintage Farms.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

I have never heard of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I see a few things that would make me concerned. First, she advertises online on the breeder net and other sites; most of the show breeders and breeders who are truly using champion lines don't use those methods to communicate the availability of puppies. 

Also, in one of her classified ads she says champion lines. I would want to know about those lines and how many generations back. Ideally, the sire and/or dam carry the title; any further back than that and I'd be concerned without knowing more about the breeder.


----------

